# Starting from the bottom



## DreamChaser (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey fellas been gone for a while but getting active again.Lost everything sitting at like 170 this log will be my journey back to 200lbs


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2016)

The journey of 10,000 miles....
Let's do this!


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 5, 2016)

Disappointment again... thought this was a thread about transitioning from a power bottom to pitcher.

Welcome back none the less.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 5, 2016)

And now we're here.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 6, 2016)

Setting up my gear now will try to keep this detailed gear,macros,workouts just bb for the love of this life  have given up competing


----------



## L1feG1ver (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn how long you think it will take you to gain 30lbs?


----------



## bvs (Apr 6, 2016)

Good to hear you are back in the game!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2016)

It's good to be alive. Welcome back.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad to be back
Aas: test e 250 e2 days
Will start dbol when it arrives for the next 4 weeks
I'll post some stats tomorrow they're embarrassing


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 27, 2016)

This log sucks....
Hahha havn't been counting macros diet consists 90% of ramen, coffee, egg whites, and tuna and crackers
Ego preventing me from posting stats
Barely offered test....
Still at it though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2016)

you wanna be a bottom?


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 27, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you wanna be a bottom?



Nah I'll stick with the top


----------

